

Tell HN: Finally made it on to Product Hunt - quizbiz
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/campus-bubble

======
minimaxir
Thinking that getting onto PH is a such a big deal is more of an indication
that PH is horribly broken.

~~~
quizbiz
Why do you say that? For us, it was an effort and it's already helping us
generate leads. [https://startuplister.com/product-hunt-
tips/](https://startuplister.com/product-hunt-tips/)

